# Proposed Beg. Novice A class question



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

As a newbie to obedience I have a question.

In the proposed changes to AKC obedience for the Beg. Novice optional titling class is says ' *The Beginner Novice A Class shall be for dogs that have not won theBN title. A handler must own the dog entered, or be a member of the owner’s household or immediate family, and may not have previously handled any dog that has earned any AKC Obedience Title.'*

*Currently for Novice A class it specifically states you may not have earned an AKC Novice, Open or Utility title. So Rally isn't included.*

*Does the "any" obedience title also include Rally titles? I wasn't sure how to interpret the "any" obedience title.
*


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I would assume that their use of obience in that sentence does not refer to Rally. Rally, from what I've seen, is pretty much its own entity and is referred to specifically. Just a guess though, I couldn't really say for sure.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I would agree that it would not include Rally titles. 

Historically, Rally has not affected obedience, but obedience has affected Rally -- so if your dog has an obedience CD, he automatically shows in Rally Nov B vs. Rally Nov A.

OK - I haven't been following the proposed changes. What are the requirements for the BN title? Is that an on-leash class, like Pre Novice, that now counts as a title class?


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> I would agree that it would not include Rally titles.
> 
> OK - I haven't been following the proposed changes. What are the requirements for the BN title? Is that an on-leash class, like Pre Novice, that now counts as a title class?


It's actually easier and its all on leash.

*Section 3. Beginner Novice Exercises and Scores. The exercises and maximum scores in the Beginner Novice Classes:
1. Heel on Leash 40 points
2. Figure 8 40 points
3. Sit for Exam 40 points
4. Sit Stay 40 points
5. Recall 40 points​Maximum Total Score 200 points
*


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah..that class sounds fun!! 

It's a sit for exam now in the BN class? That is kinda funny...or weird.


----------

